

Warren Buffet on Jay-Z: Learn from him - bobf
http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2010/09/23/jay-z-and-warren-buffett-have-a-meeting-of-the-minds/

======
bobf
Jay-Z's entrepreneurial skills and success seem to be pretty frequently
mentioned, but when Warren Buffet says "For a young person growing up he’s the
guy to learn from," it is definitely worth listening. Full interview at
[http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1011/rich-list-10-omaha-
wa...](http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1011/rich-list-10-omaha-warren-
buffett-jay-z-steve-forbes-summit-interview.html)

~~~
maxawaytoolong
Sell drugs until you make enough money to become a rap star to raise money for
your business career? Seems both a bit morally suspect and unlikely.

~~~
bobf
Diversification doesn't take a genius; successfully diversifying and building
a brand is a different story. Lots of people who are successful in one area
(professional athletes, for example) try to "diversify" and lose their fortune
doing it. As you mentioned, Jay-Z was selling drugs at 13, but maybe there are
actually more similarities between he and Buffet than seem readily apparent?
Buffet told a few childhood stories in the interview, including one about
stealing syrup from nickel Coke machines. Not that drug dealing and syrup
stealing are truly equivalent, but if you consider the disparities in their
circumstances at that point in life, they might be closer than it seems.

